# over a pound 1 400w 2'x4' scrog



## Afgan King (Mar 15, 2015)

My guess is over a pound still got 10 days till chop in flushing now and fattening up fast as hell anyone wanna make a guess?


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 15, 2015)

Flushing, yes. Should also remove all your fan leaves as well or risk not achieving maximum yields.


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 15, 2015)

OK I'll take em off tonight


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 15, 2015)

Bouta pound


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 15, 2015)

Ya I'm right there I believe and I've made a couple runs and pull hp QP and 3/4lb but think I finally got this strain down. Anyone else say take off fan leaves?


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 15, 2015)

Afgan King said:


> Ya I'm right there I believe and I've made a couple runs and pull hp QP and 3/4lb but think I finally got this strain down. Anyone else say take off fan leaves?


No...he was being sarcastic...a lot of ppl don't believe in flushing...says it hurts the yield in th final bud swell during the last two weeks. Without fan leaves your plant won't grow .
t


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 15, 2015)

I've removed fan leaves before and had a great yield as well tho and this late in flowering I've heard of people doing it


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 15, 2015)

Some folks defoliate during flowering but not remove all of the fan leaves....I try my best to not remove any..


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 15, 2015)

To translate for you you dude:
Nobody has any idea what that's going to yield. Could be a pound and if it is, great job!
Flushing: Why starve your plants of vital nutrients during the most critical point?
Chopping leaves: See Flushing above.


----------



## Swims_GD (Mar 15, 2015)

About a pound 

<<<background 'ive smoked a few pounds'


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 15, 2015)

And it really does make a diff in taste and they don't starve I got a live soil and use and bio molasses meant for carbo loading the soil to use up every nutrient so my bud tastes cleaner done both ways flush tastes and smells better just my personal reason for flush


----------



## CC Dobbs (Mar 15, 2015)

About a pound for sure.


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank u this is my first scrog 7 gal smart pots 35% ffof 35% perlite 30% vermiculite with 7 tablespoons of dolomite lime which I highly recommend since I never have to pH my water. Also using canna Terra flora with the FF additive trio this before I started flushing


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 15, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> To translate for you you dude:
> Nobody has any idea what that's going to yield. Could be a pound and if it is, great job!
> Flushing: Why starve your plants of vital nutrients during the most critical point?
> Chopping leaves: See Flushing above.


 I was just asking for a raffle guess and what you personally think of it and what your guess at what it will weigh lol nothing serious just wanna see how many people are seeing what I'm seeing on only my 3rd total grow


----------



## Torch1 (Mar 16, 2015)

About...4-5 more weeks, lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Swims_GD (Mar 16, 2015)

Afgan King said:


> I was just asking for a raffle guess and what you personally think of it and what your guess at what it will weigh lol nothing serious just wanna see how many people are seeing what I'm seeing on only my 3rd total grow


nice to see you stoked dude, Much Happy Growing


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 16, 2015)

U think there's that much time Left?


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't see any amber trichs yet but its been almost 10 weeks or will be when I chop


----------



## Swims_GD (Mar 16, 2015)

atleast 3 weeks in my opinion from the 2 pics without the orange hue,
any close ups?


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 16, 2015)

The two without hps on are taken two weeks ago hps on pics were taken on Thurs last week and just left or I'd post some close ups. I'll post some tomorrow


----------



## Swims_GD (Mar 16, 2015)

Also to Note: Flowering times are influenced by light strength aswell.

i.e the seed breeder might say 'said' plant gives gives and optimum yield of say 200g per m2 in 60 days. this is under a 1kw hps,
I found when using 600w I had to add 2 weeks onto my flowering time to get its optimum yield .


----------



## Swims_GD (Mar 16, 2015)

Afgan King said:


> The two without hps on are taken two weeks ago hps on pics were taken on Thurs last week and just left or I'd post some close ups. I'll post some tomorrow


defo post back with a close up, I reckon I make up atleast 1/4 of my weight in the last 2weeks


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 16, 2015)

Ya it was an 8 week strain and could be cut wed and be fire but I want some amber trichs all cloudy right now so I think by wed next week I'll have 20% amber


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 16, 2015)

Ya they bout to swell big when I just saw them they are easily 1/2 inch wider and are dense as fuck and still fattening rapidly


----------



## Swims_GD (Mar 16, 2015)

then hell yeh the next 2 weeks they should be good to crop.
guessing you want the stoney feeling


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 16, 2015)

Well its already a stupid strong head high last crop was outside grown and fire and I chopped all amber and shit had me forgetting everything lol I gotta kinda function


----------



## tightpockt (Mar 16, 2015)

How many plants?


----------



## vostok (Mar 16, 2015)

*Do mods still allow these fantasy kids the space on the bords still ....?*​


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 16, 2015)

2 plants monster cropped and what you mean fantasy kid?


----------



## tightpockt (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm gonna guess 9 ounces


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 16, 2015)

Damn lol no faith I can guarantee over 9 easy I have some monster buds up to 4" thick as of now and dense whole grow at 78° there is a total of 84 colas lol


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 16, 2015)

Afgan King said:


> Damn lol no faith I can guarantee over 9 easy I have some monster buds up to 4" thick as of now and dense whole grow at 78° there is a total of 84 colas lol


better weigh it wet


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 17, 2015)

D


woody333333 said:


> better weigh it wet


people got no faith lol ima lmao if its over a pound I'll post up close pics tonight


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 17, 2015)

The girls getting ready for prom


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks great mate! If I was gonna do anything I might cut a few buds now for a comparison check over the ones you let go another week. Get a little first hand experience. That's just me though. There are indications that they are almost there. To me at least.


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 17, 2015)

Ya to me it looks like they are ready and that's not a bad idea I might chop that huge one tomorrow and leave the rest for next wed. See what the diff in highs are I like that idea


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 18, 2015)

Afgan King said:


> D
> people got no faith lol ima lmao if its over a pound I'll post up close pics tonight


ive just done this enough times not to believe in fairy tales....... a pound w a 400 in a 2x4 space would make you the best grower on riu..... and youre not......


----------



## ayr0n (Mar 18, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Flushing, yes. Should also remove all your fan leaves as well or risk not achieving maximum yields.





tightpockt said:


> I'm gonna guess 9 ounces





skunkwreck said:


> Bouta pound





Swims_GD said:


> About a pound
> 
> <<<background 'ive smoked a few pounds'


----------



## Sire Killem All (Mar 18, 2015)

woody333333 said:


> ive just done this enough times not to believe in fairy tales....... a pound w a 400 in a 2x4 space would make you the best grower on riu..... and youre not......


that would be 1.12grams/watt which is do'able but idk if it is w/soil. i got 2x400 in a 4x4 and i doubt 2LB, maybe with 2x600


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 18, 2015)

Sire Killem All said:


> that would be 1.12grams/watt which is do'able but idk if it is w/soil. i got 2x400 in a 4x4 and i doubt 2LB, maybe with 2x600


its the size of the space really.... a 4x4 it might be do'able ....... even then a 4oo just don't grow em dense enough....... wouldn't put it past one of the hydro guys tho


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 18, 2015)

woody333333 said:


> its the size of the space really.... a 4x4 it might be do'able ....... even then a 4oo just don't grow em dense enough....... wouldn't put it past one of the hydro guys tho


Yes about a pound may be a lofty estimation. How many of us haven't made lofty estimations? Only to be a little disappointed when them suckers shrivel up to about half the size when they are dried. Then put em on the scale and be like waaaaaaaaaaaaas?

Anyway, that's a lotta good looking bud. And most certainly the majority of us fall well short of being the best grower on the RIU. I would just congratulate ole boy and let it be. It is what it is! Looking good to me.


----------



## Knott Collective (Mar 18, 2015)

How are you controlling the humidity in your grow environment, especially at night when it increases significantly? You might want to check a bit closer for mildew:


----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 18, 2015)

6zips. Looks fluffy


----------



## Swims_GD (Mar 18, 2015)

Knott Collective said:


> How are you controlling the humidity in your grow environment, especially at night when it increases significantly? You might want to check a bit closer for mildew:
> View attachment 3374827



Well Spotted... Very Common Tent Problem!!!

EDIT: don't know if your using a tent but just saying...


----------



## gcrumpets (Mar 18, 2015)

need a wider angle shot for a good eyeballin but im gonna say just shy of 11oz max. probably closer to a hp. looks a a little fluff, to pull a pound off 8 sqft is gonna require some density or vertical height and it doesnt look like theres much below the canopy. looks good tho, just doesnt look like an elbo.

what does the closest geusstimate win?


----------



## GrowPops (Mar 18, 2015)

16.8 Oz. Let me Know what I win. Lol
Looks awesome.
Opening my 2x4 back up after a long hiatus. Not in my wildest dreams did it look like yours. If I get the heat figured out im shooting for 600 w. 
may I ask what method of training you are using.


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 18, 2015)

Maybe my dreams are a little wild but idk shit looks crazy I really can't believe how good it is honestly I'm amazed every time I see it lol I use 2 petite Eva dry plugin dehumidifiers and the house stays at 76° constant and humidity is 49% rh. This is a 2x4x5 tent with a 240 cfm inline fan and then another exhaust fan in ceiling of closet that has a 454cfm inline fan with a carbon filter on it. I'm using canna Terra and do a feed, feed, plain water schedule. And its only a 400 I couldn't get the heat below 90° when i tested the 600 and 78° with the 400 and I've grown in extreme heat with a 600 and buds were so fluffy it wasnt even worth it. I'm just glad if i pull over HP honestly but looks easily more but wont know till its dried an weighed I just want to see what everyone thinks it'll be and winner gets some free seeds from when i bred this plant lol idk if anyone wants them but bud is bomb can't lie


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 18, 2015)

Knott Collective said:


> How are you controlling the humidity in your grow environment, especially at night when it increases significantly? You might want to check a bit closer for mildew:
> View attachment 3374827


what's in the pics that you magnified I didn't see any mold on any bud and have had mold before so know what it looks like and humidity never gets over 50 and so much air movement I would really doubt mold anyways


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 18, 2015)

Afgan King said:


> Maybe my dreams are a little wild but idk shit looks crazy I really can't believe how good it is honestly I'm amazed every time I see it lol I use 2 petite Eva dry plugin dehumidifiers and the house stays at 76° constant and humidity is 49% rh. This is a 2x4x5 tent with a 240 cfm inline fan and then another exhaust fan in ceiling of closet that has a 454cfm inline fan with a carbon filter on it. I'm using canna Terra and do a feed, feed, plain water schedule. And its only a 400 I couldn't get the heat below 90° when i tested the 600 and 78° with the 400 and I've grown in extreme heat with a 600 and buds were so fluffy it wasnt even worth it. I'm just glad if i pull over HP honestly but looks easily more but wont know till its dried an weighed I just want to see what everyone thinks it'll be and winner gets some free seeds from when i bred this plant lol idk if anyone wants them but bud is bomb can't lie


LOL bro sounds like you had some. Sweet AINT it. Feeling the goodness of your grow. Knowing you did well. Fuck the numbers bro. It's all about the chill man. Good job.


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 18, 2015)

Right I'm just happy this is my first grow where I didn't fuck up lol my last couple were horrible but I studied before this grow and went with what I thought was the best for the space given and 7g smart pots were perfect fit and everything just came together and I used the canna nutes for first time and love em plus used the fox farm trio additives for flower and never got any nute burn


----------



## GrowPops (Mar 18, 2015)

Afgan King said:


> Maybe my dreams are a little wild but idk shit looks crazy I really can't believe how good it is honestly I'm amazed every time I see it lol I use 2 petite Eva dry plugin dehumidifiers and the house stays at 76° constant and humidity is 49% rh. This is a 2x4x5 tent with a 240 cfm inline fan and then another exhaust fan in ceiling of closet that has a 454cfm inline fan with a carbon filter on it. I'm using canna Terra and do a feed, feed, plain water schedule. And its only a 400 I couldn't get the heat below 90° when i tested the 600 and 78° with the 400 and I've grown in extreme heat with a 600 and buds were so fluffy it wasnt even worth it. I'm just glad if i pull over HP honestly but looks easily more but wont know till its dried an weighed I just want to see what everyone thinks it'll be and winner gets some free seeds from when i bred this plant lol idk if anyone wants them but bud is bomb can't lie


Hey Bro, everyone's dreams are their own, Dream big. Having had a couple grows in this cab with just a 150hps and pulled a couple grows over a QP. But averaged about 2 bags of premo every three months. I played around with it today ice water and a fan big (enough the plant placement would be an engineering marvel) at 300w all to no avail.
Next: Bigger fans and cut some bigger holes. I want all 600w in this baby and I am committed to not using a cool tube. Gotta hurry though. With the low headroom im wanting to start with short plants,
Thanks for the info on your setup,,,,,,,,keep up the good work and... be true to your dreams


----------



## GrowPops (Mar 18, 2015)

Just re read this and want to make sure. the lower 240cfm is infeed air assist correct?


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 19, 2015)

The 240 is connected to air ducting with a tube attached that is directly in front of light and pulls hear off the light. The big one pulls air out of the closet into attic and has carbon filter on it


----------



## GrowPops (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Afgan King (Mar 19, 2015)

Nice setup here's some new pics I did chop a couple to see diff in highs but 90% is still on there growing lol and I put a pic of how I ghetto rigged my bat wing to help keep heat down the tube is like 3" away from bulb but fan is strong enough to pull the air over it fast enough to keep it cool. Some up close shots of the buds too


----------



## GrowPops (Mar 19, 2015)

I never got stable below 86.4 and 29% yesterday. at 300w. I'm thinking of cutting a hole to raise the light above the shelf and adding another exhaust and intake just for it. But that would make the light fixed position and that's not really a viable option. I guess Im off to source some bigger fans. I hate the idea of a cool tube robbing light quality.


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 19, 2015)

Agreed which is why I made a ghetto one but my 240cfm only truly kept the tent cool once I put the 454 in the ceiling to exhaust the hot air. You gotta get rid of the hot air your pulling out of the tent or your temps will never drop low enough


----------



## GrowPops (Mar 19, 2015)

Brother that's not ghetto, we call that red neckin around here. lol Some of my best working things cant be bought. THANKS for the idea. you can see the upper exhaust in the pic it will be easier to run the duct something like you have than cutting the hole. I cant wait to see what I come up with.
Kudos : that's some nice looking bud. looks like its thickening up......it wont be long now.


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 19, 2015)

Ya I'm set on pulling it on wed so Monday night it will go thru 48hrs of darkness And chop on wed


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm just dreading having to trim all this lol


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 19, 2015)

GrowPops said:


> I never got stable below 86.4 and 29% yesterday. at 300w. I'm thinking of cutting a hole to raise the light above the shelf and adding another exhaust and intake just for it. But that would make the light fixed position and that's not really a viable option. I guess Im off to source some bigger fans. I hate the idea of a cool tube robbing light quality.


You could add a couple more hooks further out, remove the ratchet ropes and hand directly to the hangers of your light and gain a couple of inches. I understand, I have a cab and it limits the size. From now on I am going to LST everything. Just bend the stem over and tie it to the outside of the pot. Also GONNA stick to autos. Cause they are shorter. Temps? That's another limitation of a cab. Gotta keep air flowing like it's a tornado in there. Oh well.


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 19, 2015)

Agreed my fans never turn off two fixed fans inside one below screen and one sitting on the right side of the screen to blow air constantly across the colas and my inlines are always on


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 19, 2015)

Afgan King said:


> I'm just dreading having to trim all this lol


My trimming technique. Smoke or VAPE to desired relaxation. Sit on the couch watching/listening to something on the tube. Drink of choice on the coffee table. Snip a branch. Bowl for the crap leaves in between your legs. Bowl for the trich covered leaves on the side. Box top for trimmed bud. Start snipping. I'm really slow tho. But, it's all good.


----------



## GrowPops (Mar 19, 2015)

I have my scrubber outside the cab and pushing through it which I know is not ideal. Now that im not cutting so much out of the shelf im going to put it up there along with the ballast. This room also has all of our winter starts and I need to try and keep the ganga flowers semi private due to mom-in-law snoops over there. Ive got about a week and a half before I want to flip a couple of these. If cab aint going by then....all bets are off and I go for the whole 10x11 room bedroom for this little project and I wont have heat issues. only the aroma.


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 19, 2015)

You'll need the 400$ scrubber for that room but that shit will last for years lol


----------



## hantastic1 (Mar 19, 2015)

1/2 pound max. looks really airy. when it dries out, it will be fluffy.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 19, 2015)

GrowPops said:


> I have my scrubber outside the cab and pushing through it which I know is not ideal. Now that im not cutting so much out of the shelf im going to put it up there along with the ballast. This room also has all of our winter starts and I need to try and keep the ganga flowers semi private due to mom-in-law snoops over there. Ive got about a week and a half before I want to flip a couple of these. If cab aint going by then....all bets are off and I go for the whole 10x11 room bedroom for this little project and I wont have heat issues. only the aroma.


I like your cabinet BTW. It is probably about twice the size of mine. I can run a 150 Watt HID and a 180 LED that pulls 109 actual watts and lights on my temp will top out around 91 and run a steady 85. More than once I have had to remove the plant from te cab and just use the closet and hang the lights from hanger rod. It works. Temps around 80ish and I don't have humidity problems either way.

I love the idea of the cabinet, but all in all I think I would be better off to just mod my closet to make it a grow space. I only grow a couple of plants anyway, so..... Also I have a lock on the bedroom door and everyone knows that's my room and respects my boundaries. Even the mother in law. lol

Still gonna LST from now on tho. Like this.







Good luck bro that really is a nice looking cab.

Edit: I have to remove the plant because of I don't LST it will grow into the light. I've probably only finished maybe 2 small auto grows inside the cab. Every other time the plant ends up in the closet. Several grows I didn't even bother with the cab. Cabs are FREEKING cool though. Haha. Especially if you gotta nosey mother in law.


----------



## GrowPops (Mar 19, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> You could add a couple more hooks further out, remove the ratchet ropes and hand directly to the hangers of your light and gain a couple of inches. I understand, I have a cab and it limits the size. From now on I am going to LST everything. Just bend the stem over and tie it to the outside of the pot. Also GONNA stick to autos. Cause they are shorter. Temps? That's another limitation of a cab. Gotta keep air flowing like it's a tornado in there. Oh well.


Yep !The lights gonna have to slam the top eventually. Ive always mini scrogged this cabinet. Got some ideas for verticle bulbing and growing up the walls. But that's a different post ....later.. after this run and heat issue is resolved. Come to think of it cool tube mightggoing to be in my future anyway.


Afgan King said:


> You'll need the 400$ scrubber for that room but that shit will last for years lol


 I made this one for 12$ above what was in the red neckin stock pile.
If I get the room I will black the window with a laberrenth for stopping the light, exhaust there and keep the room at a negative pressure to control oders in the house. She don't go out with the big dogs.


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Mar 19, 2015)

woody333333 said:


> ive just done this enough times not to believe in fairy tales....... a pound w a 400 in a 2x4 space would make you the best grower on riu..... and youre not......


Jondamon regularly hits a pound every grow with. A 400, not sure of space tho


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 19, 2015)

Its not airy at all I've had airy buds and know what they feel like my last run of afgan kush was really airy these buds are rock hard


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 19, 2015)

When I'm there tomorrow I'll take a pic under the bud or speed it apart for y'all to see the insides


----------



## ServingSize1oz (Mar 19, 2015)

woody333333 said:


> ive just done this enough times not to believe in fairy tales....... a pound w a 400 in a 2x4 space would make you the best grower on riu..... and youre not......


 That would make you far from the best grower on RIU. Like Sire Killem All said that's only 1.12grams per watt.


----------



## ServingSize1oz (Mar 19, 2015)

Afgan King said:


> Maybe my dreams are a little wild but idk shit looks crazy I really can't believe how good it is honestly I'm amazed every time I see it lol I use 2 petite Eva dry plugin dehumidifiers and the house stays at 76° constant and humidity is 49% rh. This is a 2x4x5 tent with a 240 cfm inline fan and then another exhaust fan in ceiling of closet that has a 454cfm inline fan with a carbon filter on it. I'm using canna Terra and do a feed, feed, plain water schedule. And its only a 400 I couldn't get the heat below 90° when i tested the 600 and 78° with the 400 and I've grown in extreme heat with a 600 and buds were so fluffy it wasnt even worth it. I'm just glad if i pull over HP honestly but looks easily more but wont know till its dried an weighed I just want to see what everyone thinks it'll be and winner gets some free seeds from when i bred this plant lol idk if anyone wants them but bud is bomb can't lie


Lmao dude we have the exact same tent down to the CFMs of the fan. Also, 11.6 ounces wet weight, and this already has the nugs you're going to pinch to try before it's done factored in. Tell me when I get my seeds .


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 25, 2015)

So just finished trimming heading home the will post some pics tomorrow def over a pound if I include all buds but kept ones I didn't feel were up to standards in a desperate cardboard box to dry out with the trim to make a bho run. Took 4 hours to trim it all and its still a lot even with just choice buds they are all so fat and dense its crazy pics tomorrow


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 25, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Flushing, yes. Should also remove all your fan leaves as well or risk not achieving maximum yields.


?


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 25, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Flushing, yes. Should also remove all your fan leaves as well or risk not achieving maximum yields.


All leaves.. And pee on it.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 25, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> ?




Here's what it should look like when it's done properly.


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 25, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3380690
> 
> Here's what it should look like when it's done properly.


OMG is that miracle grow?


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 25, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> OMG is that miracle grow?


You know it bro!


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 25, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> You know it bro!


Only the best!

But you cut your last fan leaf! Might've fucked your yield!! :O


----------



## rob333 (Mar 25, 2015)

Afgan King said:


> My guess is over a pound still got 10 days till chop in flushing now and fattening up fast as hell anyone wanna make a guess?


about 5-6 ounces this is what a 2 pound plant looks like


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 25, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Only the best!
> 
> But you cut your last fan leaf! Might've fucked your yield!! :O


Osmocote instead of pearlite....


----------



## GroErr (Mar 26, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Only the best!
> 
> But you cut your last fan leaf! Might've fucked your yield!! :O


Glad I stumbled across this thread, I was doing everything wrong. Now switching to MG for nutes, will defoliate everything but one leaf and flush weekly, damn I knew I was doing something wrong, thanks guys!


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 26, 2015)

Damn almost offended he said 5-6 oz lol took me 4 hours to trim it last night and that was only the best buds rest was thrown into a can air filter box that's 30" tall and the box was 3/4 fill with sugar leaves and popcorn buds the buds trimmed covered the whole screen laying down which is 2'x4' I'll post some pics tonight but even just top buds Im keeping will be over HP


----------



## doz (Mar 26, 2015)

Only took 4 hours to trim a pound???? Maybe I am doing something wrong. My best time was this last @ 12 total hours for 21 ounces (weight did not include the clippings). 4 hours seems awfully short. About right for half a pound maybe.


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 26, 2015)

I didn't do a heavy trim and threw half the buds if not more into my box to make hash lol not keeping any buds that are less than perfect


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 26, 2015)

And if u look what I wrote before that I said prob a half pound of premo buds that I trimmed lol


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 26, 2015)

Well here's what I'm keeping came out to 33 oz 12.4 grams not bad so bout a half pound of big top buds and a couple pounds of trim to make bho with I'd say I'm definitely happy with my haul especially on my 3rd grow. My 818 headband from Cali connection and my white voodoo and big white seeds from la plata labs should be here any day to start my next round


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 26, 2015)

Kinda looks like buds are still attached to stalks lol they laying sideways on the screen I rotate em once a day and keep the 240 cfm and a couple small box fans inside running 24/7 humidity right at 53% constant


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 26, 2015)

So you're weighing wet bud?


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 26, 2015)

Ya gives me an idea of the yield it'll lose 75-80% of the weight drying out I'll weigh it dry too just wanted an idea of what I was getting


----------



## GrowPops (Mar 26, 2015)

33.43 oz minus 75% will yield 8.35 ounces of primo cola goodness. Not sure if the larf will equal 7.65 but very respectable.

I guess the bar has been set. I will hopefully get mine into the flower cab in the morning.


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 26, 2015)

Right I'm definitely happy with this turnout and can't wait to melt some of this bho gonna taste sooooo goo


----------



## GrowPops (Mar 26, 2015)

Afgan King said:


> Right I'm definitely happy with this turnout and can't wait to melt some of this bho gonna taste sooooo goo


Im there with you in spirit. Let me know if I liked it.


----------



## Marty Wanna (Mar 29, 2015)

great thread AK... great grow!


----------



## tightpockt (Mar 31, 2015)

so what's the final weight? Should be dry by now...


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 31, 2015)

230.3 grams or 8oz 6.3g lol just made 10 grams of bho off the trim and only did one run so put the trim all in a crockpot with 30 oz of coconut oil gonna let it cook for 24hrs then strain and add some lectithin to make it easily absorbable aka makes it feel way stronger and kick in way faster like 15-25 mins for an edible


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 31, 2015)

I just put the oil in 00 capsules and take em every night shits bomb never felt better


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 31, 2015)

I have an outside grow going that's super cropped should I start posting it here lol its day 17 of flower


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 31, 2015)

And who was the winner ? Lol who gets the seeds


----------



## ServingSize1oz (Mar 31, 2015)

I think Rob wins, he said 5-6 ounces. Closest without going over. I said 11.6 wet lol.


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 31, 2015)

Lol shit I'm waiting on these new seeds I'm excited I've heard so many good things about 818 headband from cali connect and LA plata labs white voodoo and big white I can't wait to start them I wanna run my 600


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 31, 2015)

But I am looking at buying a lush LED dominator 2x seen some crazy good results with that light and only 435w running wattage


----------



## rob333 (Mar 31, 2015)

ServingSize1oz said:


> I think Rob wins, he said 5-6 ounces. Closest without going over. I said 11.6 wet lol.


boo yeah i no my bud weight


----------



## rob333 (Mar 31, 2015)

Afgan King said:


> Well here's what I'm keeping came out to 33 oz 12.4 grams not bad so bout a half pound of big top buds and a couple pounds of trim to make bho with I'd say I'm definitely happy with my haul especially on my 3rd grow. My 818 headband from Cali connection and my white voodoo and big white seeds from la plata labs should be here any day to start my next round


bullshit drop in all on some papper and show me


----------



## rob333 (Mar 31, 2015)

rob333 said:


> bullshit drop in all on some papper and show me


or scale it


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 31, 2015)

That was a wet weight and its dry now so can't reproduce that picture and my scale isn't big enough to fit a bowl on top to put it all on has to be weighed out in cups. I showed pics of it drying if u want pics of it again that's fine haven't smoked much of it trying to do the right thing and wait for cure to finish lol


----------



## rob333 (Mar 31, 2015)

Afgan King said:


> That was a wet weight and its dry now so can't reproduce that picture and my scale isn't big enough to fit a bowl on top to put it all on has to be weighed out in cups. I showed pics of it drying if u want pics of it again that's fine haven't smoked much of it trying to do the right thing and wait for cure to finish lol


so you are telling me u trimmed 33 ounces in 4 hours and it took me near on 2 days for 2 pounds ??


----------



## rob333 (Mar 31, 2015)

Afgan King said:


> That was a wet weight and its dry now so can't reproduce that picture and my scale isn't big enough to fit a bowl on top to put it all on has to be weighed out in cups. I showed pics of it drying if u want pics of it again that's fine haven't smoked much of it trying to do the right thing and wait for cure to finish lol


yeah sorry man 33 ounces wet still seems pretty far fetched for me


----------



## rob333 (Mar 31, 2015)

Afgan King said:


> That was a wet weight and its dry now so can't reproduce that picture and my scale isn't big enough to fit a bowl on top to put it all on has to be weighed out in cups. I showed pics of it drying if u want pics of it again that's fine haven't smoked much of it trying to do the right thing and wait for cure to finish lol


you sure u just dident paint up your harvest ?? by 20 ounces ?


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 31, 2015)

Wow man your nuts you do realize 2 lbs would weigh about 8 lbs wet right? Don't know why so much hate obviously you aren't understanding the words I'm typing. Take a dab and take a nap lol


----------



## GrowPops (Mar 31, 2015)

Afgan King said:


> 230.3 grams or 8oz 6.3g lol just made 10 grams of bho off the trim and only did one run so put the trim all in a crockpot with 30 oz of coconut oil gonna let it cook for 24hrs then strain and add some lectithin to make it easily absorbable aka makes it feel way stronger and kick in way faster like 15-25 mins for an edible





Afgan King said:


> And if u look what I wrote before that I said prob a half pound of premo buds that I trimmed lol


pretty close on the bud weight.


----------



## tightpockt (Mar 31, 2015)

Afgan King said:


> And who was the winner ? Lol who gets the seeds


I believe my 9 ounce guess was pretty close


----------



## GroErr (Apr 1, 2015)

So just over 8 oz dry total including trim/popcorn correct?


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 1, 2015)

No just over 8oz of top colas trim and popcorn was a lot more never weighed it honestly just ran bho and then put in crockpot


----------



## personal lux (Apr 1, 2015)

You can see by the stecture of the bud and hairs that your crop is gonna be airy. I see more like a half pound at most. Sorry dude.


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 1, 2015)

I got a half pound lol like barely over


----------

